
I Owe My Career to an Iraqi Immigrant - shade23
https://medium.com/@azerbike/i-owe-my-career-to-an-iraqi-immigrant-2c075a495b25#.cyz6a1dl5
======
lovelearning
Same person who got bullied by Kik's lawyers into renaming NPM packages.

